# What type of a drunk are you?



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm a social drinker


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

A recovered alcoholic. Still like to kick in my brain every once in a while.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

social


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Social drinker - What else would you expect from a guy in college?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would think since your in college to be a full-time drunk


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

im a 1,3 and on saturdays drinker


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

only on a special occation, like a thursday








but really i dont drink that often anymore used to be all the time, now it seems

kinda rare, to some of you it may seem all the time still







cause it find my way here

now


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Fulltime Drunk here. Finna go cop me some Chinese food and 40oz


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I seem to be drunk all the time, we just make exuses to drink. like tomorrow were gonna have a bring ya own booze kareoke night just because we feel like drinking, god i need to get a life


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont drink.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I drink heavy on a saturday,







but i must make sure i have the munchies for afterwards


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> I drink heavy on a saturday,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After I drink I have to make sure I drink like a gallon of water to keep me from getting a hang over...


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

*SOCIAL DRINKER HERE!!*


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

i drink far too much, but i am beginning to slow down.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> i drink far too much, but i am beginning to slow down.
> [snapback]856097[/snapback]​


admitting it is the first step


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hi my name is thePACK..and one of my hobbies is drinking heavily


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i'm a weekend bomber

use to be a everyday smoker, ahhh i hate random drug tests


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Social drinker


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

social/special events


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont need a reason, i wish there was like an all above option, cause that more serves me :laugh: except the full time, im only part time


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I drink alot. far more than a 16 year old should









but im trying to cut back


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Only on special events.. I hate drinking but if its a reason to celebrate then bring on the drinks!!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

It's pretty normal for me to have a beer or glass of wine with dinner (4-5 times weekly). I only get tanked a few times a year on special occasions, last time was during a Halloween party.

-PK


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Social.... and loner.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I dont drink


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

thePACK said:


> hi my name is thePACK..and one of my* hobbies is drinking heavily*
> 
> 
> 
> ...














lemmywinks said:


> but im trying to cut back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

wow i havent drank in like 4 months..







bar has been tapped.. but yeh im social


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Social.

Every Friday and Saturday night without fail. I am a typical English binge drinker, like the people you see on telly staggering down the street !









I am sitting at my computer now nursing a hangover. It is 12.23pm and I am soon going back to bed for the afternoon to listen to my football team on the radio and get some rest before I start again tonight at 6.15 pm.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

I dont need to Drink....nor do i need to smoke CANCER sticks

All i need is 1 FAT bowl and im Koo


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I drink rum a lot. Yo Ho Yo Ho a pirates life for me.


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

Social


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

technically social...

but i don't do it too often cuz i really gotta be around people i trust, i tend to be a bit of a cuddly drunk.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

now that im in my third year of college im just past the "drink all time for the sake of it" phase and just drink whenever theres a reason now... but im about to turn 21 so who knows whatll happen...


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

*social *drinker


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> technically social...
> 
> but i don't do it too often cuz i really gotta be around people i trust, i tend to be a bit of a cuddly drunk.
> [snapback]857146[/snapback]​










drinks are on me then

and wheres peacock calling everyone weak that pics up a beer


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Social







I guesss


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Death in # said:


> drinks are on me then
> 
> and wheres peacock calling everyone weak that pics up a beer
> [snapback]857216[/snapback]​


okay, you're so on restriction. apparently somewhere awhile back you posted that i was your other half, meaning girlfriend?!

no way buddy.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Retired binge drinker here...









Now I'm graduated, grown up and all, so I'm a social drinker these days.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

this is gonna be a 'im a recovering alky' thread


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Retired binge drinker here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not Gordeez.
Gordeez Is going to start boozing it!
I can Smell the 40's


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im under age and dont drink. howcome that option is on there?
oh well.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

marco said:


> im under age and dont drink. howcome that option is on there?
> oh well.
> [snapback]857400[/snapback]​


is that cow sh*t i can smell....or bull sh*t


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

anymore votes?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I drink a couple of times a week, usually two or three nights. I've been drinking alot more because I seriously need to chill the hell out, and I've all but quit weed so the drinking is getting more prominent. It's not that I don't have hobbies, it's that none of them make a very good way to blow off steam


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

i tend not to drink..

but when i do its socially, i end up getting trashed. and end up with broken film the next day. and alas, i've woken up next to girls that looked alot better the night before.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

ghostnote said:


> i've woken up next to girls that looked alot better the night before.
> [snapback]860560[/snapback]​











Happens to the best of us :nod:


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Social drinker - What else would you expect from a guy in college?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> I dont need to Drink....nor do i need to smoke CANCER sticks
> 
> All i need is 1 FAT bowl and im Koo
> [snapback]856797[/snapback]​

















Best response yet.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

dont drink


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

only drink when parties are around

drinking screws my next day over for me
weed turned me into ozzy(voice) so i quit


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

well i get tore up once durring mon-thur and on friday and saturday i get really tore up
View attachment 106040


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

mostly days off work thang but i like to kick it hard core ,,, captian morgan mostly its the nova scotia ways,,,,!!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I tend to drink alot, but now have chilled out since i gotta new job and can't get too fucked up.....but overall i drink bout 3 times a week. been drinking alot of dominican rum lately.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Hooray for bringing up a 4 month old thread :dodgy:


A year and 4 moths, actually


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

too young to drink


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I guess a social drinker but its pretty rare these days. I definately drink more in the summer months.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

It took me a while to figure out why all these people I haven't seen post in a year were chiming in on this thread, then I realized it's from Jan. 2005.

I wish threads would automatically lock when they reach a certain area in the archives.

Anyway, if I'm not at work, I usually have a beer in my hands (not in the mornings).


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

heck no one ever even knew i drank till one day they caught me sober.. nuff said.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

im social.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I used to be a 2, then i became a 1, now im a 3


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I dont drink


That is a lie and you know it!

Im a social drinker.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im a social drinker.


I am looking on page 1 of this thread, post #10

Good to see you grew up so much in the last 16 months :laugh:


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

when i was younger i was drunk every night after work 
then it was every weekend friday to monday drunk
then i got married and we drank heavily on weekends
now that my wife is pregnant i drink every once in a while, i feel bad cause she cant so i dont so i have to wait for special occasions

i have found the loop hole i took up golfing so i can drink beer and not do it in front of her and so far it is working i just have to plan it in advance


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im still drinking Every NIte! Brutal!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I dont need a reason to drink i just drink whenever i can and when the beer is around!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> technically social...
> 
> but i don't do it too often cuz i really gotta be around people i trust, i tend to be a bit of a cuddly drunk.


I'm just like you gotta drink around people I trust not because I'm cuddly but because I am a huge ass hole and if I didn't trust the people I drink with not to kill me I would be dead or retarded


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> Im a social drinker.


I am looking on page 1 of this thread, post #10

Good to see you grew up so much in the last 16 months :laugh:
[/quote]
Ha! I turned 21...and well you can imagine.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

special events


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I drink whenever I want to. Don't need any special reasons or events. Just a few friends and thats about it.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

I drink when I want/feel like. Which is often, very often


----------

